# Any takers!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a drummer and a bass player and me! If anyone wants to come and join in for a jam your more than welcome! Classic rock n roll is the genre we like best. We are all beginner/intermediate players. I found another guy on Kijiji that may come to. I am going to rent a studio at the Rehearsal Factory on Front street. It's a great place to play and have some fun. Of course we would split the $20/hr rental fee. What a cheap way to have some fun and NO hangover the next morning! lol


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lola, I applaud you...wish I lived closer!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's just awesome. You have just 'formed' your first band. Now it's just a matter of tinkering with it, like adding more people, replacing whoever due to whatever. The key is for everyone to keep improving. The better you become, the better musicians you will be playing with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I first read the thread, I thought, hey this would be great for Lola as it's close to where she lives. Then I read who started the thread and it was you. You've been looking for awhile for some jam partners. Glad to see it's working out for you.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in! PM me your contact info & we can set something up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane74 (Jun 7, 2015)

I would be totally interested in jamming I love classic rock and blues and some 90's rock as well I live in Oshawa and always wanting to play!!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## shane74 (Jun 7, 2015)

My email is [email protected] itching to play!! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2015)

@Lola, I'd take roryfan up on his offer. great man to jam with (done it a few
times with him). easy to flow with and great to pick up pointers from.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> @Lola, I'd take roryfan up on his offer. great man to jam with (done it a few
> times with him). easy to flow with and great to pick up pointers from.


!!:sFun_cheerleader2:Had to do the happy dance!!!

Thanks Laristotle. I am so excited. All the stars are aligned. HOLY CRAP! Could this day get any better? This guy that I found on Kijiji has committed himself as well. 

Everything today has worked out perfectly. OMG

- - - Updated - - -

Just got in the door from work. Will pm sometime tonight. Need some dinner and a coffee!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jam set up for next Friday! Rehearsal factory. I am very excited.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> @Lola, I'd take roryfan up on his offer. great man to jam with (done it a few
> times with him). easy to flow with and great to pick up pointers from.


Thanks Larry, same to you. Let me know if you want to meet up in Oakville & car pool in from there sometime.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, I'm hoping that you avoid the cookies on the 27th
and come join me at Gerry's farm for the 7th annual 
Riff Wrath Jam. Meet at my place and we'll commute from there.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Well, I'm hoping that you avoid the cookies on the 27th
> and come join me at Gerry's farm for the 7th annual
> Riff Wrath Jam. Meet at my place and we'll commute from there.


It's on my calendar, hope to have my pedalboard finished by then. You bringing the black SG (loaded with Shaws IIRC)? I'll bring one & we can swap for a little.

Carpooling will depend on how late you want to stay. Based on a rafting trip a couple of weeks ago, I am officially too old for sleeping on a leaky air mattress/in a car/tent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, the SG has Shaws. I'm not sure which guitar I'm bringing yet. Probably my Reverend Warhawk.
I used to throw an air mattress in the back of my truck. I can now relate to what you mean by sleeping
that way. I'm thinking of showing up around 4 ish and leaving at 11 pm. Does that work for you?
If not, I'll meet you there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Well, I'm hoping that you avoid the cookies on the 27th
> and come join me at Gerry's farm for the 7th annual
> Riff Wrath Jam. Meet at my place and we'll commute from there.[/QUOTE
> No cookies while I am playing with others!! The jam is set for June 19th Front and Sherbourne location 7-10
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Lola said:


> The jam is set for June 19th Front and Sherbourne location 7-10
> 
> I am just so excited!


You're going to have a blast! I'm sure of it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure you'll all have a great time. Have you got a few songs on a list that you can all go over ahead of the jam? It could make things go a lot smoother and act as an icebreaker.

Perhaps you could shoot a video so the rest of us can live vicariously


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Yes, the SG has Shaws. I'm not sure which guitar I'm bringing yet. Probably my Reverend Warhawk.
> I used to throw an air mattress in the back of my truck. I can now relate to what you mean by sleeping
> that way. I'm thinking of showing up around 4 ish and leaving at 11 pm. Does that work for you?
> If not, I'll meet you there.


Probably, I like the leaving at 11:00 part. Heading over at 4:00 may be too early if the girlfriend wants to tag along as she works on Saturdays, but I'll be in touch as the date approaches.

- - - Updated - - -



davetcan said:


> I'm sure you'll all have a great time. Have you got a few songs on a list that you can all go over ahead of the jam? It could make things go a lot smoother and act as an icebreaker.
> 
> Perhaps you could shoot a video so the rest of us can live vicariously


1) Yes, we will have fun.
2) A couple song ideas have been sent around.
3) NFW - at least not for the first time.

Lola, I think I'll be back from up north in time, so I guess I have about a week to learn some JP tunes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Probably, I like the leaving at 11:00 part. Heading over at 4:00 may be too early if the girlfriend wants to tag along as she works on Saturdays, but I'll be in touch as the date approaches.


She's the one that likes singing? Good, that tends to be in short supply up there.
Coming from Burlington, you'd be backtracking by coming to my place first anyways.



Roryfan said:


> 1) Yes, we will have fun.
> 2) A couple song ideas have been sent around.
> 3) NFW - at least not for the first time.
> 
> Lola, I think I'll be back from up north in time, so I guess I have about a week to learn some *JP* tunes.


coupla' easy ones off the top of my head.

[video=youtube;EzQ55cN7qgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzQ55cN7qgo[/video]

[video=youtube;DU5FI5X0wxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU5FI5X0wxo[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> She's the one that likes singing? Good, that tends to be in short supply up there.
> Coming from Burlington, you'd be backtracking by coming to my place first anyways


Ha ha, no - the one that sang was 2 ladies ago (remind me to tell you a "funny" story about her & the first jam I went to).

Not backtracking too far, the issue may be space in my car for gear & ppl if I have any passengers other than you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What is this "NFW" of which you speak? LOL.



Roryfan said:


> Probably, I like the leaving at 11:00 part. Heading over at 4:00 may be too early if the girlfriend wants to tag along as she works on Saturdays, but I'll be in touch as the date approaches.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think no-f'n-way


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jason and I go back a long way, I know exactly what he meant ;-) It's why I asked the question in the first place, LOL.



Budda said:


> I think no-f'n-way


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Something tells me the "7-10" timeframe ain't the morning.

I would have totally popped by for that (shirtless groupie stylie).

@laristotle - thanks for posting those JP clips (I've never heard the second song and the rhythm tone was killer). Everytime I hear a JP song that I haven't heard on the radio, I love it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I wasn't sure what nfw stood for but I was thinking "no effing weed". Sometimes jamming with people the first time requires mental clarity and alertness. How do I know? Shown up pie eyed plenty of times :slash:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got a guy name Felipe coming. The boy can sing! He's shy though. Just needs some old fashioned confidence building. I want to play "You don't have to be old to wise" by Judas Priest. I suck at the solo. It's a tad overwhelming. 

This is going to be a memorable affair! I can hardly wait!! Too tired to practice right now though. Just ate dinner. Very full and sleepy. Day off tomorrow. Practicing most of the day unless my hubby has my day planned for me! 8-(

- - - Updated - - -

and.............NFW stands for? I can think of a few things!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> I wasn't sure what nfw stood for but I was thinking "no effing weed". Sometimes jamming with people the first time requires mental clarity and alertness. How do I know? Shown up pie eyed plenty of times :slash:


Yes, that too.....unless you have a ride, do NOT eat the cookies! 

P.S. Going to bring a new amp - Bad Cat Lil 15 - looking forward to truly cranking her up for the first time!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That would be "No Fucking Way" in this case. Please excuse my use of the nasty word.

Hope you all have a great time.




Lola said:


> and.............NFW stands for? I can think of a few things!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Yes, that too.....unless you have a ride, do NOT eat the cookies!
> 
> P.S. Going to bring a new amp - Bad Cat Lil 15 - looking forward to truly cranking her up for the first time!!!


I only partake of cookies in my own company!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I posted an add on Kijiji! Hopefully I will get some responses!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow it was a good night had by all. Two people bailed on me. The other guitar player never even showed up and the drummer bailed at the last minute. They are definitely crossed off the list for next time. 

It was fun! I have an new appreciation for George Thorogood. Have learn some of his stuff for next time.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Glad to hear that it was fun, Lola Unfortunately I'm not surprised that some bailed. Although it's a stereotype, many musicians are incredibly flaky. Hopefully you are still inspired to play with others. I'm not sure if this is your goal but it can be painfully difficult to set up a long term band. But the good outweighs the bad in my opinion.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Glad to hear that it was fun, Lola Unfortunately I'm not surprised that some bailed. Although it's a stereotype, many musicians are incredibly flaky. Hopefully you are still inspired to play with others. I'm not sure if this is your goal but it can be painfully difficult to set up a long term band. But the good outweighs the bad in my opinion.


Nah! That will never stop me from seeking out others to jam with. Never in a million years. I have acquired a list of others who I can play with. The rhythm guitar player told me that he would be a bit late. No big deal but he didn't even show up. I have played with him before at another jam. I thought he would be reliable but I guess not. He won't even answer my texts.


----------

